# Hover over thread title does not show snippet in Chrome



## fredtgreco (Jul 1, 2015)

Just checking to see if anyone else is having this issue. Previously, when you put the cursor over the title of a thread. the first few lines of the thread would show in a pop-up. Now that feature does not work in Chrome. It still works for me in Firefox. I have checked Chrome in .e. with all extensions off) and the problem persists.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Jul 1, 2015)

I can confirm still works in Firefox 38.0.5 Bugging me to upgrade to 39 but have not yet.


----------



## fredtgreco (Jul 1, 2015)

Yes, it works in FF 38.0.5 (latest version), and IE. Just not Chrome.


----------



## Covenant Joel (Jul 1, 2015)

Working for me in Chrome on Macbook.


----------



## Nebrexan (Jul 1, 2015)

The popup works for me in Chrome 43. (Didn't intend for that to rhyme.)


----------



## VictorBravo (Jul 1, 2015)

Same here. preview, or whatever it's called, works on Chrome on Win 7 here.

BTW, after refusing and refusing the pestering reminders, I did allow Chrome to update a day ago.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Jul 1, 2015)

Works for me using Safari.


----------



## Edward (Jul 1, 2015)

NaphtaliPress said:


> I can confirm still works in Firefox 38.0.5 Bugging me to upgrade to 39 but have not yet.



Still at 38.0.5 and nothing about 39 here.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Jul 1, 2015)

Maybe your settings; I loosened mine up and getting constant reminders to upgrade to 39.0.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Jul 1, 2015)

Version 43.0.2357.130 m and works fine


----------



## Edward (Jul 1, 2015)

I've even enabled 'Automatically install updates'. 

So I was a bit surprised it hadn't already issued me 39 if it has been released.


----------



## yeutter (Jul 2, 2015)

It works fine on Opera


----------



## fredtgreco (Jul 3, 2015)

Interesting - not sure what was the issue, but the hover is now working for me in Chrome.


----------

